# Retriever Fever Training CD's



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of or tried the Retriever Fever training? What are the up's and downs of Dustins training program? I liked the idea that he walks you through JH to MH tests. (I want to be able to train a pup up to the MH level.) Retriever Fever is about half the price of Lardy's. So, what do you guy's think? Lardy's or Retriever Fever? :shock:


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

Retriever Fever is very light on content when it comes right down to it. As far as walking you through the test, that is not really the case. He spends about 2 mins on the JH test and no more than 5 on the other. He has his kids set up as judges and gives a brief spiel about what each test entails. You can glean about as much information by reading the hunt test rules.

That said, I believe that something can be taken from just about every book/video/resource concerning retriever training and I took some helpful tips away from the RF videos. If I were only going to buy one set though, the Lardy tapes are much better in my opinion. 

One man's opinion regards,

Zack


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I was thinking of Lardy also.

Joe


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Retriever Fever is educational and entertaining but you will not be able
to develop a training program by the tapes. The Lardy tapes are a true training program. The Smartworks books are also a very good training program.
________
marijuana strains


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I liked the videos. Shawn Dustin is enthusiastic and shows a variety of dogs working in various settings. I think the material is solid and it is worth the viewing.

The ?Puppy? video covers picking a healthy pup, encouraging early retrieves, introduction to throwers, guns, birds and water. Simple guidelines and rules to follow with young retrievers to develop a desire to please, retrieve and the ability to understand pressures in training are covered. There is also some very cute footage of both human and canine puppies interacting.

The ?Gundog? video includes: family obedience, gun dog obedience, force training (force fetch), confidence in water, putting together desire and obedience in the field. A step-by-step walkthrough of a junior hunt test is also presented. This video also has a segment that covers answers to common problems associated with a dog in the transition stage.

The Advanced video is one of the best I have seen. It has information about electronic collar conditioning, step-by-step double retrieves with diversions, stop and sit on the whistle, blind retrieves, angle casts, cold blinds, combining marks and blinds and step-by-step run throughs at senior and master level hunt tests. Shawn Dustin shows several retrievers going through different drills to help progress a dog?s handling ability. 

My only complaint on this series is most of the dogs do not make any mistakes. However, throughout the video lessons, Shawn Dustin does offer possible problems and solutions that may arise during a particular lesson, we just don?t get to see many mistakes and if a mistake was made, the reason for the lesson and the dog?s ability level was taken into account for on any correction.

The information presented in this video series is not really new. However, I highly recommend this video series. Shawn Dustin?s knowledge and enthusiasm are readily apparent. His screen presence and demeanor with the dogs is very positive and he has multiple dogs to work with. So, we see a variety of dogs at all different levels in real training sessions. 

Carol


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

blast from the past... 

my friend was considering getting this set at a discount. I personally have seen the Gun Dog DVD and felt the guy did a good job in being enthusiastic and clear in what he was trying to get across. Also made it entertaining, I think his voice is a bit overdone but...  I think some people will get something out of this. I remember seeing him on A Dog's Life with a Chessie and felt that was one of my fave episodes.

But can anyone comment on his e-collar conditioning methods? I am curious and I never got to see that DVD. 

I know Lardy's material is pretty much the standard but I am curious and like to check out all methods of e-collar conditioning / training methods. I have already done it (using Lardy) but a friend of mine is wanting to see the "big picture" before choosing which method. 

He is curious about Shawn Dustin's method.


----------



## GREEDY 1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shoot me a PM if you would like to hear my story with the videos and sending my dog to Dustin Retrievers:roll:


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

hmmmm, I think I getya. Someone else kinda told me their experience with Shawn and also pointed out that episode of A Dog's Life where he was "attempting" to handle his chessie. I forgot about it so I went to myoutdoortv.com and looked up that specific episode and re-watched it. Hmmmmmm. Good guy but...????


----------



## Carlo Iacobucci (Oct 15, 2007)

I found the advancd video very informative.


----------



## taddy1340 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have the set. As said previously info can be gleaned from any source, but I was disappointed in this set. He consistently ignores/tolerates mistakes by the dog...whether it's dropping the bird, not heeling properly or not remaining steady. He should have taken those opportunities to show how to correct. I honestly asked myself "how could he let this product go to sale?" I understand the dogs will do these things, but he needed to address it, not ignore it. IMO, it took away his credibility.

Mike


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

Yeah he is no Mike Lardy or Rick Stawski that's for sure. I was just curious of his method in collar conditioning.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the puppy and Gun Dog DVD. They aren't an expensive DVD set and I enjoyed his enthusiasm and how he handled his dogs. You'll notice that he uses a LOT of dogs here to show you the different levels. You'll see a lot of other trainer DVDs that use a single dog for everything, which to me isn't helpful because it doesn't show a "normal" reaction to the training. He should have corrected some of the bigger things, but you have to remember that your dog will make mistakes and so will YOU! Take a long-lasting perspective on training. Mistakes happen, but be consistant over the longrun.

That being said, Shawn doesn't go too in depth. I don't think that's the point of his stuff really. He's trying to teach concepts to you as the Trainer of your dog. I think they are as follows:
1) Build the Desire to Please
2) Build the Desire to Retrieve
3) Build your Dog's Confidence

I haven't watched them in over about year, so I can't recall 100%, but it's worth taking a look at if you have a buddy who has them. I'm picking up my newest Legacy Team member this weekend, so really it wouldn't hurt me to watch them again. Besides, watching dogs is just fun.

Lastly, Mike Lardy's program is very good, and the Tri-Tronics book is worth taking a look into as well. You can pick the book up for under $30.


----------



## moduckin (Nov 2, 2004)

I tell friends that are first time retriever owners to watch the Retriever Fever series to learn all the basic lingo, then watch the Lardy tapes to see it taken to the next level. If you are new to the sport, the Lardy tapes are way over your head. I think the Retriever Fever Series presents all the concepts in a very basic, easy to understand manner. Basically, if you want to take your dog to the Senior level, watch RF. Then switch to Lardy to see how the all age dogs are trained. 

Tim


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

I watched the RF DVD set last weekend at a friends house. He has good enthusiasm but i feel there is a lack of showing. I don't know. I think the Fowl Dawgs series is a lot better. Its explained in detail but then again Rick has a very cut/dry presentation while I will admit Shawn keeps the watcher's attention. 

Lardy is just real advanced. From his theories to his lingo. So Lardy stuff goes over a lot of amateurs heads. I wish he would do some new videos but maybe nothing has really changed with his techniques.

Dan Farmer/Judy A have a DVD for beginners that was pretty well laid out as well. More recent also.


----------

